# yo from Dan



## Dan-Greaves (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi, I'm Dan and I'm In year 7. Ive just discovered the art of lighting and I think its really cool! I also think this site is the best!! HELLO EVERYONE!  

See my journal! (Under Dan-Greaves)


----------



## avkid (Jan 31, 2005)

hello there,welcome to controlbooth.
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey! Welcome! 

Year 7 of what? maybe you wrote it in your journal (checking). Anyway, welcome to controlbooth.com please feel free to ask an answer many questions!

-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## Dan-Greaves (Feb 1, 2005)

*Year 7*

I'm in year 7 at secondary school (I'm 12)


----------



## Peter (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah ok! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 2, 2005)

Yo.


----------



## producer (Feb 2, 2005)

sweet. Its always nice to see kids startinng early. I started about the same time as you. I've been doing lighting and anyother tech for...... 7 years now. (yikes. has it been that long???) you're about the same age as 12yearoldlightingdesigner (dunno if I got the username right) and he's one of my best middle school tech's


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner (Feb 5, 2005)

Awww!  Thanks! Good to see you back on producer!


----------



## 12yearoldlightingdesigner (Feb 5, 2005)

And dan!, I'm glad that there is someone else my age out there as well, now i don't feel so lonesome!  ( And producer, yes, you did get my name right!)


----------



## producer (Feb 10, 2005)

back on?????? Its you who havent been on for a long time.


----------

